
Fork Proposed for ForgeRock OpenAM (OpenSSO), OpenDJ (OpenDS), and OpenIDM - Kortanul
http://www.timeforafork.com/
======
Kortanul
ForgeRock is back-pedaling on open-source, so a community fork is gaining
steam.

